# Towing Car Question - Honda CRV v Ford Kuga



## ChristineL (29 March 2011)

I have been lucky enough to be offered the chance of a new company car and on the list is a Honda CR-V Diesel Estate 2.2 i-DTEC ES-T 5dr and a Ford Kuga Diesel Estate 2.0 TDCi 140 Zetec 5dr.

I am looking to use the car to tow an Ifor Williams HB506. I have had a look at their specs and the Honda has a towing capacity of 2000kg and the Ford 2100kg which are both fine for my needs but was just wondering what experience you have had with them or any thoughts on them?

Thanks


----------



## Wishful (29 March 2011)

Honda would have plenty of torque, it's a great engine. I'd be worried about the driveshafts if you two much as it doesn't have self levelling suspension and the driveshafts suffered on my OH's old work car (low at the back due to vet stuff in boot) - needed replacing at just over 100k, and about 120k.  Towing is potentially worse than just having heavy stuff in the boot.  Company might get funny if it was personal use that killed it.

I wouldn't have a Ford if I were paying maintenance costs - all 3 Fords I've had long term contact with have spent a lot of that time in garages.  If your co car deal includes maintenance etc, this would be less of an issue though, although it might cope less well with the demands of towing?


----------



## Splish & Masons mum (30 March 2011)

any chance you could go and have a test drive? I think you'll probably be able to make up your mind based on how they drive without a trailer.
I can't comment on the Honda but I had a Kuga as a hire car for a trip from Reading to Loughborough the other week and it was horrible!
A colleague of mine drove there and the gear box was all shuddery and it kangaroo'd if you didn't get the revs exactly right, I thought it might be her driving until I got in it myself and drove home - it did exactly the same with me! very odd, wouldn't have one myself!


----------



## cobwithattitude (30 March 2011)

i have a Kuga and tow an Ifor and have no complaints whatsoever - it tows very smoothly, horse/s travel/s well and it is a great family car too.  I have been to Lincoln/Aintree/Bristol towing and it has NEVER let me down. 

best thing to do is take BOTH for test drive - difficult to make decison withou towing tho', i suppose but at least you get a feel for both and then make up your own mind.


----------



## Lippyx (30 March 2011)

Personally I would go for the Kuga, but thats only because I love the look of them!!


----------



## noblesteed (30 March 2011)

My Dad traded in his beloved CRV for a brand shiny new 4x4 Kuga and says it's the biggest mistake he ever made. It isn't a serious 4x4. It was rubbish in the snow before xmas and has barely more ground clearance than a normal car.

He got so peed off with it after 3 months he traded it in (at a loss) for a nearly new Freelander 2. Much better! Good for me too cos it has a tow bar....

oh OP his Kuga was the same as the one you have been offered. Don;t get it, go for the Honda!


----------



## hudsonw (30 March 2011)

I had a CRV to pull a single Ifor and horse weighing 695kg and the car was great. Didn't struggle, very smooth and it's the only car out of the 18 i have owned that i regret selling...Sold due to getting a company car but i only got an allowance for a Golf!!!

When not using to tow it's comfy, easily seats 5 people, very spacious, nice big boot for all your horsey gear and has a handy back window that opens without opening the boot door. Loads of compartments for bits and bobs and the layout of the dash is very driver friendly.

Mine not only had to tow but also had to cope with holidays to Cornwall (over 380 miles away) my OH surfboards on the roof and bikes strapped to the back.

There are 5 people at my Head Office that have one...nobody has a Kuga?!!?


----------



## ChristineL (30 March 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments, it is really appreciated. I have got a test drive booked in for both, so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Meandtheboys (30 March 2011)

Don't forget to check CO2 emmissions for your company car tax ( otherwise it might get expensive ) and just make sure the 'fleet' insurance/beakdown policy covers you for towing livestock, you may need a seperate policy.


----------



## hudsonw (6 April 2011)

Which car did you chose in the end?


----------



## ChristineL (7 April 2011)

Thanks everyone, I test drove both and found the Honda move comfortable. Plus speaking to other people and looking at caravan websites etc. the Honda received the best reviews.

So I have ordered the Honda CRV, and am just waiting now for the delivery date!


----------



## hudsonw (7 April 2011)

Good choice, i hope you have many happy driving hours together


----------

